# [Sammelthread] The Witcher Quests



## onno55 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ,ist jemand der the witcher spielt zufällig schon beim sammeln der steine um den turm zu öffnen wenn ja dann helft bitte..ich habe jezt 8 steine ..fehlen tut mir der stein aus der statur im sumpf was muss ich da bitte opfern damit das teil den stein ausspuckt ...und wo ist der 10. Giebt es einen stein in den kloaken ? ..oder muss ich auf den friedhof ..denn bekomme ich nämlich nicht auf wäre schön wenn sich mal jemand zeit nimmt und mir weiter hilft.


----------



## musclecar (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

ein stein hat der händler luevarden oder wie der heißt und der andere ist in einer höhle,einer ist beim stein golem
musst sagen von wo du deine 8 steine hast


----------



## Luccah (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

da hier schon mal Questprobs beleuchtert werden,möchte ich auch eins äussern und hoffe auf Hilfe   
Also ich hab da diese Hurenquest über Carmen im Elendviertel...habe 2 banditenscharen erledigt, dann soll dahin wo Shari wohnt (gegenüber, aber ich finde das Ziel nicht!  Bin da rumgerannt, auf der Karte steht "Mädchen in Not" oder so...wo muss ich dahin? War in 2 Türen die da an dem Questzeil kleben, aber ich finde nichts! Vielleicht zu einer anderen Zeit????

Ne, die Steine Quest habe ich zwar schon, aber habe bisher 2 dieser Siegel gefunden, hab aber vergessen wo...ich sag bescheid wenn ich was weiss!


----------



## MasterTN (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				onno55 am 28.10.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,ist jemand der the witcher spielt zufällig schon beim sammeln der steine um den turm zu öffnen wenn ja dann helft bitte..ich habe jezt 8 steine ..fehlen tut mir der stein aus der statur im sumpf was muss ich da bitte opfern damit das teil den stein ausspuckt ...und wo ist der 10. Giebt es einen stein in den kloaken ? ..oder muss ich auf den friedhof ..denn bekomme ich nämlich nicht auf wäre schön wenn sich mal jemand zeit nimmt und mir weiter hilft.



Ich nehme an dass du mit "Statue" den Golem meinst?
Soweit ich mich erinnere wars so:


Spoiler



Vaska im Sumpf gibt dir eine Tarot-Karte, mit der musst du zu Kalkstein, der sagt dir dann was zu tun ist um diese Statue zum Leben zu erwecken.



Da ich nicht weiß welche Steine du schon hast, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen wo du den letzten findest, aber eigentlich werden die Fundorte auch in der Karte angezeigt.

@Luccah

Die Mädchen denen du helfen musst findest du (nur) nachts an den eingezeichneten Orten auf der Karte. Bei mir war keine davon in einem Gebäude.


----------



## bumi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Hab auch 'ne Frage:

Ich hab nun Abigail vor dem wütenden Mob gerettet und stehe nun der Bestie sowie 3 ihrer kleinen Schosshunde gegenüber - aber das Vieh hat mich und meine Begleiterin nun schon zum dritten mal hintereinander gekillt... Wie töte ist die Biester? Ich hab noch kein Silberschwert und die beiden Zeichen scheinen auch ned allzu viel zu bringen


----------



## Andy19 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Hallo,
ich brauche mal ein paar Tipps. Wie bekämpft man diese Monsterpflanzen (Epi.... ?) z.Bsp. im Sumpf effektiv? Ich habs zwar bei  Odo (hieß der so ?) geschafft, aber die "Pflänzchen" im Sumpf machen mich jedes Mal platt.


----------



## bumi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Andy19 am 28.10.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich brauche mal ein paar Tipps. Wie bekämpft man diese Monsterpflanzen (Epi.... ?) z.Bsp. im Sumpf effektiv? Ich habs zwar bei  Odo (hieß der so ?) geschafft, aber die "Pflänzchen" im Sumpf machen mich jedes Mal platt.


Also ich versuch die immer tu betäuben (mit ööhmm... der ersten erlernten Magie halt) und hack dann einfach drauf... so krieg ich die meist ohne Probleme platt


----------



## Cl0n3 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

@bumi

So hab ich es gemacht:
Bevor die Bestie richtig loslegen kann hab ich mir 'ne "Schwalbe" geschmissen, damit meine Energie immer regeneriert wird.

Die Hunde habe ich im Gruppenkampfmodus bekämpft, die Bestie mit "starker Stahl" oder "schneller Stahl".

Wenn die Energie mal knapp wird, rennt einfach im Kreis (man hat da genug Platz), nach einer Weile bekommt man wieder die volle Lebensenergie (sofern man die Hexe gerettet hat!) und greift wieder die Bestie an.
Hab für die Bestie keine 5 Minuten gebraucht (Schwierigkeitsgrad mittel)


@andy19
In einem Sumpf war ich noch nicht, oder ist damit die Höhle gemeint wo man nach dem Freund von dem Händler suchen soll am Fluss?

Hab mit den Viechern auch keine Probleme gehabt, man kann mit Geralt wunderbar ausweichen und dann angreifen  
Habe da auch mit "starkem Stahl" angegriffen.


----------



## bumi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Cl0n3 am 28.10.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> @bumi
> 
> So hab ich es gemacht:
> Bevor die Bestie richtig loslegen kann hab ich mir 'ne "Schwalbe" geschmissen, damit meine Energie immer regeneriert wird.
> ...


Hab das Vieh gestern Nacht um halb 12 dann doch noch getötet - hab die Waffe geschliffen und noch Chitrinöl (oder wie das heisst) auf die Waffe geträufelt, bevor ich Abigail vor dem Mob gerettet hab.
Hab dann gleich zu Beginn des Kampfes pausiert, eine Schwalbe getrunken und auf schnellen Kampfstil gewechselt - mich dann *nur* auf die Bestie konzentriert (Abigail wird nur bewusstlos, nicht tot). Erst 1/4 Lebensenergie mit 2 Attacken abgezogen, dann 1x mit Aard die Bestie zu Boden geworfen und schwupps war sie tot 



> @andy19
> In einem Sumpf war ich noch nicht, oder ist damit die Höhle gemeint wo man nach dem Freund von dem Händler suchen soll am Fluss?
> 
> Hab mit den Viechern auch keine Probleme gehabt, man kann mit Geralt wunderbar ausweichen und dann angreifen
> Habe da auch mit "starkem Stahl" angegriffen.


Ich glaub er meint den Sumpf in Akt 2


----------



## archwizard80 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Andy19 am 28.10.2007 19:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich brauche mal ein paar Tipps. Wie bekämpft man diese Monsterpflanzen (Epi.... ?) z.Bsp. im Sumpf effektiv? Ich habs zwar bei  Odo (hieß der so ?) geschafft, aber die "Pflänzchen" im Sumpf machen mich jedes Mal platt.



Also es gibt eine die ist relativ heftig, bringt so 2000 XP. Folgende Sachen einwerfen: Swallow (der Heiltrank), Blizzard (+50 % Ausweichen+Parieren), Stil müsste Silber / stark sein, dazu noch Igni einsetzen (diese Feuerfähigkeit) und damit in Brand setzen. Es ist schwierig, aber so sollte es gehen, notfalls mehrmals probieren.


----------



## ToxicNeon (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Hi!

Also ich hänge grade an der Stelle wo man bei diesem totengräber die Leiche für die Autopsie holen soll. Ich soll Ihm ne Flasche Zwergenschnaps geben, aber ich finde weit und breit keinen Zwergenschnapps!?  
Kann mir wer sagen wo es den gibt??


----------



## Andy19 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				archwizard80 am 29.10.2007 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 28.10.2007 19:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Antworten. Beim rumprobieren habe ich rausgefunden, dass Feuer und Silberschwert (starker Stil) am besten funktionieren.
Ich hab noch eine Farge bezüglich der Gesundheitsregeneration, welche bei mir sehr langsam ist. Welche Fähigkeit verbessert dies, abgesehen von Tränken u.s.w..


----------



## Andy19 (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				ToxicNeon am 31.10.2007 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Also ich hänge grade an der Stelle wo man bei diesem totengräber die Leiche für die Autopsie holen soll. Ich soll Ihm ne Flasche Zwergenschnaps geben, aber ich finde weit und breit keinen Zwergenschnapps!?
> Kann mir wer sagen wo es den gibt??


Ich hab den Schnaps in der Kneipe im Tempelviertel gekauft, weiß aber nicht mehr den genauen Namen. Lies dir aber die Beschreibung unter dem Schnapsnamen, ob er von Zwergen hergestellt wird.


----------



## bumi (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Andy19 am 31.10.2007 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch eine Farge bezüglich der Gesundheitsregeneration, welche bei mir sehr langsam ist. Welche Fähigkeit verbessert dies, abgesehen von Tränken u.s.w..


Es gibt Fähigkeiten welche die Vitalitätsregeneration erhöhen, weiss aber grad ned wie sie heisst. Ansonsten hilft es, Schwalbe zu trinken... gibt evtl. noch stärkere Tränke, kenn sie aber noch nicht


----------



## Nahkampfbieber (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				bumi am 29.10.2007 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Vieh gestern Nacht um halb 12 dann doch noch getötet - hab die Waffe geschliffen und noch Chitrinöl (oder wie das heisst) auf die Waffe geträufelt, bevor ich Abigail vor dem Mob gerettet hab.
> Hab dann gleich zu Beginn des Kampfes pausiert, eine Schwalbe getrunken und auf schnellen Kampfstil gewechselt - mich dann *nur* auf die Bestie konzentriert (Abigail wird nur bewusstlos, nicht tot). Erst 1/4 Lebensenergie mit 2 Attacken abgezogen, dann 1x mit Aard die Bestie zu Boden geworfen und schwupps war sie tot



Ist jetzt vll. nicht zu einer Quest direkt, aber mich würde interessieren, wie ich die Waffe schleifen kann bzw. wie ich mir Öle herstelle ? Wo findet man da Rezepte (bin derzeit auch bei der Bestie) ...


----------



## bumi (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Nahkampfbieber am 31.10.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jetzt vll. nicht zu einer Quest direkt, aber mich würde interessieren, wie ich die Waffe schleifen kann bzw. wie ich mir Öle herstelle ? Wo findet man da Rezepte (bin derzeit auch bei der Bestie) ...


Die Waffe schleifen lassen kannst du (im ersten Akt) beim Zwergenschmied, gleich neben der Kneipe. Ebenfalls findest du ab und an Schleifsteine, mit denen du deine Waffe vorübergehend "pimpen" kannst *g*
Rezepte findest du in Büchern, welche du ebenfalls Kaufen oder eben finden kannst.
Um Öle, Tränke, etc. herstellen zu können, musst du diese Fähigkeiten erst erlernen (Fertigkeitenbaum "Intelligenz"). Dann erst gehts an Kräuter sammeln, etc.
Das Mischen is dann an und für sich simpel. Im Meditationsmodus gibts die Alchimie - dort sind alle deine Rezepte links gelistet. Weiss hervorgehobene Rezepte kannst du Zubereiten, da du über alle benötigten Zutaten verfügst.
Du kannst aber auch selbst versuchen Tränke herzustellen, indem du einfach herumprobierst


----------



## MasterTN (1. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Andy19 am 31.10.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ToxicNeon am 31.10.2007 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soweit ich weiß brauchte ich garkeinen zwergenschnaps. 
hab nämlich auch ewig danach gesucht und nix gefunden, da hab ich dem tötengräber einfach irgendeinen fusel angeboten, und damit war er dann auch zufrieden.^^


----------



## Coolmaniak (1. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

"Vorsicht Könnte spoiler enthalten"
Ich hätt auch mal ne Frage. Bei dem Quest ich glaub the witchers secret wo man auf der suche nach Berengar ist komm ich im sumpf nicht weiter bei den Clay Pits passiert nichts obwohl ich die zwei leichen angeschaut habe die angeblich durch einen Witcher getötet sollen sein. Es steht da immer noch das ich bei den Clay Pits suchen soll was soll dar den noch sein ich hab jetzt 2 stunden gesucht und habe keine lust mehr.
Wie ihr sicherlich merkt spiel ich in Englisch wo kommt das spiel eigentlich her? 
Dachte bei Englisch ist der ton sicherlich am besten.


----------



## iman1025 (2. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

hi
bin total verzweifelt. hänge immer noch an der bestie ziemlich am anfang fest. nach jetzt genau 50 mißglückten versuchen das vieh zu besiegen, bin ich jetzt nahe dran, das spiel in die ecke zu schmeißen. habe alles probiert.....das schwert mit allem eingerieben, was da ist, schwalbe getrunken und zwischen gruppen- und schnellem stil hin und hergewechselt. ich schaffe maximal 1 schlagkombination, dann steht der hexer wieder wehrlos da und die lebensanzeige geht lustig runter. habe auch die hexe versucht so lang wie möglich zu beschützen, da die einen ja anscheinend etwas heilt zwischendurch. das problem ist halt, das die heilung und auch der schwalbetrank halt zu langsam wirken, die bestie reduziert den lebensbalken halt viel schneller, als lebensenergie regenieriert wird. gibts denn nicht schon irgendeinen god-modus, den man an udn auch wieder ausschalten kann? würde nämlcih gern etwas mehr sehen vom spiel. zumal die ladfezeiten auch noch länger dauern, als das anschließende gefecht. mich nervts nur noch.......


----------



## bumi (2. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				iman1025 am 02.11.2007 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> bin total verzweifelt. hänge immer noch an der bestie ziemlich am anfang fest. nach jetzt genau 50 mißglückten versuchen das vieh zu besiegen, bin ich jetzt nahe dran, das spiel in die ecke zu schmeißen.


Tipp: nur die Bestie angreifen - ihre scheiss Hunde müssen dich ned interessieren (Abigail wird nicht getötet)
Begegnge dem Vieh mit dem schnellen Kampfstil, versuch die erste Komboattacke zu landen (solange du sie trifftst, ist sie wehrlos) und werf sie dann gleich mit Aard zu boden - danach reicht 1 Schlag und sie ist für immer tot


----------



## Luccah (2. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Hallo, diese blöden Steine, habe jetzt 8,einen weiss ich noch einen weiteren soll man ja am 


Spoiler



Ende der Ermittlungen bekommen


, doch wann gelten diese als beendet? Ich brauch nur noch einen, will endlich zum Turm und den 2. Akt ENDLICH abschlissen
es soll auch einen 



Spoiler



Zufallsstein


, kann man in etwa einkreisen wo amn den bekommen kann?
Schon mal danke!


----------



## archwizard80 (3. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Luccah am 02.11.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, diese blöden Steine, habe jetzt 8,einen weiss ich noch einen weiteren soll man ja am
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Den Zufallsstein kriegst Du automatisch, einfach weiterspielen.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (3. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Wie besiege ich den verdammten "Feuerhund"? Scheint der Boss zu sein... Diese wäre vllt ja ganz einfach, aber die Adds zermürben mich dann doch ganz schön    (Spiele auf Mittel)


----------



## archwizard80 (3. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 03.11.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie besiege ich den verdammten "Feuerhund"? Scheint der Boss zu sein... Diese wäre vllt ja ganz einfach, aber die Adds zermürben mich dann doch ganz schön    (Spiele auf Mittel)



Swallow + Blizzard + Starker Kampfstil, einfach auf ihn drauf, die adds ignorieren, da die automatisch tot sind, wenn er tot ist.


----------



## Andy19 (4. November 2007)

*Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*

Ich soll die Teile von Alinas Spigel zusammen suchen und habe jetzt 4 Teile. Der 5. Teil ist laut Karte bei bzw. in der alten Mühle, aber da ist nichts? Wie komme ich an den 5. Teil?


----------



## Fimbul (4. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*

2 Fragen:

1. Wie komm ich im 2. Akt ins Haus von Shina? Ich kann sie ja nur am Abend besuchen wenn sie da ist. Aber da steht immer eine alte Tante, die mich rauswirft. Einmal wollt sie mit mir saufen, danach hat sie mich rausgeworfen, weil ich betrunken war. (nona) 
Langsam geht mir das am Sack, daß ich im 5sek. Takt den Ladebildschirm sehe weil ich dauernd reingeh und wieder rausflieg.

2. Wo find ich das 2. Buch ("Die geh. Pforten") für den Turm? Der Kalkstein hats zwar im Dialog verraten wo ichs herbekomm, aber mir fällts nicht mehr ein. Is irgendwo zu kaufen, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Iceberg (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Andy19 am 04.11.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll die Teile von Alinas Spigel zusammen suchen und habe jetzt 4 Teile. Der 5. Teil ist laut Karte bei bzw. in der alten Mühle, aber da ist nichts? Wie komme ich an den 5. Teil?




Clevererweise muss man an der Stelle auf die Mühle. Also Treppen hoch und via Gerümpel kommt man auch aufs Dach, man was hab ich an der Stelle geflucht (auch ewig nix gefunden).


An den Nachposter:
Das mit der alten Tante is immer auch ein wenig Glück, welchen Dialogstrang sie wählt. Manchmal isses wirklich egal, du fliegst so oder so raus. Hab immer gehofft das sie mich fragt ob man vom Krankenhaus kommt, damit war man save 
Was das Buch anbelangt weiss ich das auch nicht mehr so genau. Eins von den beiden gibts bei Vivaldi, das andere ist mir glaub ich nebenher beim Questen über den weg gelaufen. Schau am besten mal in folgendes Forum, vielleicht findest da was :
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=456&order=desc&page=1


----------



## Kaeksch (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Bin noch am anfang wo man Triss den Trank brauen soll. 
Irgendwie geht das nich. Hab alle vier Dinge. Wenn ich dann an die Feuerstelle in der riesen Eingangshalle gehe kommt immer nur das Meditationsmenü mit der Sanduhr aber keine Phiolen fürs alchemiemenü.
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## archwizard80 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Fimbul am 04.11.2007 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> 2 Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wie komm ich im 2. Akt ins Haus von Shina? Ich kann sie ja nur am Abend besuchen wenn sie da ist. Aber da steht immer eine alte Tante, die mich rauswirft. Einmal wollt sie mit mir saufen, danach hat sie mich rausgeworfen, weil ich betrunken war. (nona)
> Langsam geht mir das am Sack, daß ich im 5sek. Takt den Ladebildschirm sehe weil ich dauernd reingeh und wieder rausflieg.
> ...



Die Bücher gibts beim Antiquar auf dem Marktplatz oder kostenlos im Haus des Kannibalen im Sumpf.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*

Wo ist der gleiche schwule Junge, den ich für die Sumpfbewohner finden soll?


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist der gleiche schwule Junge, den ich für die Sumpfbewohner finden soll?





Spoiler



findest du in kapitel 3.


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Kaeksch am 05.11.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin noch am anfang wo man Triss den Trank brauen soll.
> Irgendwie geht das nich. Hab alle vier Dinge. Wenn ich dann an die Feuerstelle in der riesen Eingangshalle gehe kommt immer nur das Meditationsmenü mit der Sanduhr aber keine Phiolen fürs alchemiemenü.
> Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


das alchemiemenu musst du, wie auch das charaktermenu etc. rechts oben auswählen. erst öffnest du z.b. das inventar, dann kannst du in der rechten oberen ecke den reiter mit dem fläschchen auswählen. jetzt kannst du entweder von hand oder (am anfang besonders empfehlenswert) anhand der liste links die zutaten zusammenstellen.
das rezept musst du dazu gelesen haben.


----------



## Bonez (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*

Ganz blöde Frage: Wo gibet das &"$§&$/ Silberschwert? Irre schon ne Weile durch Akt 2 



Spoiler



Hab schon die Quests für Ogo, Haren & Mikul, die erste QUest fürn Reverend, die ganzen Quests vom Aushang...Hab sogar die blöden Pflanzen in der Höhle mit dem Stahlschwert geplättet 


 aber mit fehlt immer noch ein Silberschwert. Der Schmied verhökert es net, der komische Händler Leuvarden net, der Haren verkauft auch nur Stahlwaffen...also wo is es versteckt? :/


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				Bonez am 05.11.2007 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz blöde Frage: Wo gibet das &"$§&$/ Silberschwert? Irre schon ne Weile durch Akt 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es sein, dass du noch in Akt 1 bist? Denn in Akt 2 (Vorsicht Spoiler) 



Spoiler



bekommst sofort dein Silberschwert nachdem du aus dem Gefängnis kommst und so ein Monster killen sollst....




Boah wann bekomm ich endlich den 10. Stein für den Turm? lauf hier schon seit einer Stunde rum und kloppe Mobs, da ich keine Aufträge mehr habe... in der Beschreibung steht ja, dass ich den beim Essen oder sogar auf der Toilette finden kann (sprich Randomdrop^^)... aber wann?
Und was hat das mit den Golems aufsich? Muss ich bei denen was machen? Da sind so Pylone... müssen die in einer richtigen Reihenfolge angemacht werden?


----------



## Iceberg (5. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 05.11.2007 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



blitzableiter in den Golem bei den Pylonen gesteckt und schlechtes Wetter bei den Druiden bestellt ? Vorher gibts den letzten Stein nicht. Den Sinn der Pylonen erfährst du ebenfalls bei den Druiden bzw. durch den Kampf mit dem Golem


----------



## Bonez (6. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonez am 05.11.2007 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ups Prolog mit Akt 1 vewechselt und Akt 1 mit Akt2. Das erklärt alles...war schon sehr verwirrt  Aber wirklich sehr nettes SPiel, bin mal gespannt, was noch so alles kommt


----------



## OneAndOnly (7. November 2007)

*Bääääh*

Wie killt man den doofen Krabbenboss (Koschtschei)?
Der scheint ned mal nen Lebensbalken/kreis unter den Füßen zu haben und haut mich in Sekunden platt. Taktik?


EDIT: K, anderes Schwert nehmen. Aber nen HP-Balken hatte er immer noch ned. 
Was solls, tot ist tot ...


----------



## ToxicNeon (8. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah wann bekomm ich endlich den 10. Stein für den Turm? lauf hier schon seit einer Stunde rum und kloppe Mobs, da ich keine Aufträge mehr habe... in der Beschreibung steht ja, dass ich den beim Essen oder sogar auf der Toilette finden kann (sprich Randomdrop^^)... aber wann?
> Und was hat das mit den Golems aufsich? Muss ich bei denen was machen? Da sind so Pylone... müssen die in einer richtigen Reihenfolge angemacht werden?




Zu den Druiden gehen und nen Sturm "bestellen"
Blitzableiter in den Golem stecken und den Golem platt hauen.


----------



## Brokensword (10. November 2007)

*AW: The Witcher Quest*



			
				ToxicNeon am 08.11.2007 13:09 schrieb:
			
		

> TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 22:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie bestellen?

also ich bin auch bei dem Quest und komme net weiter
habe die Steine von der Statue und aus der Höhle
wenn ich die Bewohner und Druiden anspreche, erzählen die mir, dass ich mit Großväterchen reden soll, aber bei dem gibts keinen Dialog mehr
jetzt bin ich ratlos, hab auch keine lösbaren Quests mehr, alles hängt von diesem ab


----------



## Hells_Bells (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				HanFred am 05.11.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Gnarf* und ich stell den halben Sumpf auf den Kopf... 

Nu zu meinen Problem(en) :

Hatte eine Quest wo ich für einen Stadbewohner (Illusionist) ein Familienerbstück (?) aus der Gruft in der Kloake holen soll, den Rest der Beute kann man behalten. Habe die gesamte Gruft abgegrast, mehr als zwei leerzuräumende Truhen war nicht zu finden.
Habe alles an den Mann genommen, deponieren soll man das Fundstück anscheinend an einem Tierkopf aus Metall vor dem Kloakeneingang.
Nur...klicke ich diesen Schädel an, öffnet sich das Inventar und anscheinend is der gesuchte Gegenstand nicht dabei, ich habe nix wählbares im Inventar.
Wenn der Auftraggeber an der Kloake erscheint, kann ich diesen zwar anklicken, aber es kommt nur "hallo hexer" und das wars.
Handelt es sich um einen Bug oder konnte jemand die Quest abschliessen ?

Mein zweites Problem, ist vielleicht keines...ist es normal, das wenn der Detektiv sich zum Turm in den Sümpfen aufgemacht hat, Kalkstein nicht (oder vorerst nicht) mit einem reden will ?


----------



## archwizard80 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Hells_Bells am 10.11.2007 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 05.11.2007 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also es handelt sich um einen goldenen Ring "family signet ring". Wenn Du den Ring im Inventar hast, sollte der Dialog eigentlich anders verlaufen. Der Tierkopf ist für eine Quest im 3. Kapitel.

Bezüglich Detektiv und Kalkstein, ich weiß nicht wo genau Du bist, aber wenn Du schon weißt wer der Detektiv wirklich ist: 



Spoiler



Kalkstein redet wieder mit Dir, wenn Du Azar Javed und den Professor beim Turm vertrieben hast, aber erst im 3. Kapitel, dann gelangst Du leicht durch den Teleporter im Haus von Triss (der Spiegel neben der spanischen Wand) in den Turm im Sumpf.


----------



## Hells_Bells (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				archwizard80 am 10.11.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Hells_Bells am 10.11.2007 23:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, danke für die schnelle Antwort....den hab ich anscheinend nicht, obwohl beide Truhen leergeräumt....hoffentlich hab ich ihn nicht verkauft.


----------



## archwizard80 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Hells_Bells am 10.11.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, danke für die schnelle Antwort....den hab ich anscheinend nicht, obwohl beide Truhen leergeräumt....hoffentlich hab ich ihn nicht verkauft.



Sorry ich hatte zu Deiner zweiten Frage noch was reineditiert, während Du wohl schon geantwortet hast.


----------



## HanFred (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Hells_Bells am 10.11.2007 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, danke für die schnelle Antwort....den hab ich anscheinend nicht, obwohl beide Truhen leergeräumt....hoffentlich hab ich ihn nicht verkauft.


falsche gruft erwischt? es ist die gleich links vom eingang in die kloake.


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*

*Kapitel III - Werwolf-Quest*

Wie waren nochmal die ganzen Möglichkeiten einen Werwolf zu heilen? Der Typ im Druidenhain hatte ja irgendwelche Methoden erläutert, aber ich kann mich an die nicht mehr erinnern und es wurde auch nirgendwo im Spiel unter Charaktere oder so niedergeschrieben...   

Ich erinnerte mich nur an das Hemd aus den Hunde...pflanzenblättern und die habe ich auch besorgt! Allerdings hat diese heilmethode nix gebracht und im Questlog steht nur, ich soll ALLE Heilmethoden ausprobieren!

Also welche sind die nächsten? 
BITTE NUR BEANTWORTEN, WENN ICH IM LAUF DER ZEIT NICHT AUTOMATISCH DRAUF STOSSEN WERDE... (dieses dann allerdings hier kurz schreiben^^)

Danke und Gruss


----------



## Hells_Bells (11. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				HanFred am 11.11.2007 03:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hells_Bells am 10.11.2007 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das war es. Hatte irrtümlicherweise die Gruft der Spinnenfreunde gesäubert .   Thx !


----------



## DeadBody (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				TimonatoR-1000 am 11.11.2007 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> *Kapitel III - Werwolf-Quest*
> 
> Also welche sind die nächsten?
> BITTE NUR BEANTWORTEN, WENN ICH IM LAUF DER ZEIT NICHT AUTOMATISCH DRAUF STOSSEN WERDE... (dieses dann allerdings hier kurz schreiben^^)
> ...




Der Quest löst sich Automatisch, du kommst im Laufe der Story dahin!

Mfg Dead


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (12. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				DeadBody am 12.11.2007 00:19 schrieb:
			
		

> TimonatoR-1000 am 11.11.2007 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx


----------



## p0rnstar (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*

jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich Echninops Pflanzen finde? brauch noch nen Wurzelstock für den VErtrag finde aber im ganzen Sumpf kein Ding.

weiß jemand, wo's welche hat? bin momentan in Akt 3


----------



## Luccah (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				p0rnstar am 13.11.2007 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich Echninops Pflanzen finde? brauch noch nen Wurzelstock für den VErtrag finde aber im ganzen Sumpf kein Ding.
> 
> weiß jemand, wo's welche hat? bin momentan in Akt 3




Im Sumpf gibts viele, die schiessen überall aus der Erde, genauso auch Archesporen,


----------



## p0rnstar (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*

bin grad doch noch einem begegnet, an ner Stelle an der ich schon 5000mal vorbeigelaufen bin   

und wirklich viele sind das ja nicht...insgesamt vielleicht 4 Stück während dem ganzen Game begegnet (+ die 2 von Odo)


----------



## TimonatoR-1000 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				HanFred am 05.11.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> TimonatoR-1000 am 05.11.2007 19:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angeblich soll der ab dem dritten kapitel in der Höhle im Sumpf stehen.... da ist der ab nicht! Oo wo ist der denn jetzt?


----------



## Kaeksch (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Luccah am 13.11.2007 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> p0rnstar am 13.11.2007 16:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man vom Wyzima Umland nach Wyzima über die Brücke geht, is links davon eine Höhle, wo man 3 oder so findet.
Mein die Brücke die ins Dorf mit dem Geistlichen führt.


----------



## p0rnstar (13. November 2007)

*AW: Kapitel IV:Alinas Spiegel*



			
				Kaeksch am 13.11.2007 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man vom Wyzima Umland nach Wyzima über die Brücke geht, is links davon eine Höhle, wo man 3 oder so findet.
> Mein die Brücke die ins Dorf mit dem Geistlichen führt.



thx für die Antwort, aber hab das Quest schon fertig   
und ins Umland komm ich doch eh nicht mehr oder? da ist man doch nur im 1. Akt...


----------



## Bratpfanne (13. November 2007)

Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage, kann nicht einer mal hier die Orte posten wo er die Steine gefunden hat.. ich hab auch mittlerweile 8 Stück beisammen, der Golem fehlt mir doch weiß ich überhaupt nicht wen ich da ansprechen muss damit ich da weiterkomm ... dann fehlt mir noch einer aber welcher weiß ich jetzt gar nit. Ach is doch deprimierend wenn man nicht weiterkommt ^.- ... also bitte, bitte erbarmt euch unser. Gebt mal n bissel hilfestellung.


----------



## Ztyla (15. November 2007)

Bratpfanne am 13.11.2007 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da auch mal ne Frage, kann nicht einer mal hier die Orte posten wo er die Steine gefunden hat.. ich hab auch mittlerweile 8 Stück beisammen, der Golem fehlt mir doch weiß ich überhaupt nicht wen ich da ansprechen muss damit ich da weiterkomm ... dann fehlt mir noch einer aber welcher weiß ich jetzt gar nit. Ach is doch deprimierend wenn man nicht weiterkommt ^.- ... also bitte, bitte erbarmt euch unser. Gebt mal n bissel hilfestellung.



1. Wenn Du die Quest marktierst, führt Dich der rote Richtungszeiger zum Stein 

2. Vorsicht Spoiler: Wenn Du mit Deiner Verdächtigensuche in Wizima durch bist, 



Spoiler



erfährst Du, dass Raimund der Detektiv eigentlich Azad Jarved ist - wenn Du zu ihm hingehst und Dich mit ihm unterhältst, kriegst Du den letzten Stein!


----------



## Ztyla (15. November 2007)

Ich hab auch ne Frage (Spoiler für die, die den 3.Akt noch nicht erreicht haben!): 

Ich bin jetzt im dritten Akt angekommen und habe keine der beiden Seiten (Scoia'tel und der Orden) im Sumpf gegen die andere angeführt. 
Geholfen hats leider nichts, die beiden haben SIch die Köpfe eingeschlagen und der Orden hat gewonnen. 

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, den Konflikt friedlich zu beenden? Vermitteln konnt ich nicht, es gab nur die "Anführen" Option. Hat irgendjemand das seltene Kraut zu der Elfin gebracht, das nur an zwei Stellen wächst? Bewirkt das irgendwas?

Und was passiert, wenn ich mich für eine der beiden Seiten entscheide? 

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, wie ich handeln soll - aber wenn ich die Schlacht nicht verhindern kann, bleib am besten neutral...


----------



## Sword_CH (16. November 2007)

Ich hab auch eine Frage zu einem Nebenquest im 5ten Akt (keine Spoiler)

Und zwar schaffe ich es nicht den Wayfarer's Stone in der Striga Crypt zu aktivieren um an die Rüstungsteile zu gelangen. In der Alten Mine und in der Höhle des Fistfighter habe ich die Combo herausgefunden. Habe hier in der Striga Crypt alle Combos ausprobiert aber geht einfach nicht. Hat wer die Lösung odert ist das evt. sogar ein Bug?


----------



## Andy19 (16. November 2007)

Sword_CH am 16.11.2007 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch eine Frage zu einem Nebenquest im 5ten Akt (keine Spoiler)
> 
> Und zwar schaffe ich es nicht den Wayfarer's Stone in der Striga Crypt zu aktivieren um an die Rüstungsteile zu gelangen. In der Alten Mine und in der Höhle des Fistfighter habe ich die Combo herausgefunden. Habe hier in der Striga Crypt alle Combos ausprobiert aber geht einfach nicht. Hat wer die Lösung odert ist das evt. sogar ein Bug?


Es sollte ein 3er Kombination aus Aard und Igni sein. Versuche: 2x Aard und 1x Igni.


----------



## Hells_Bells (19. November 2007)

Hab auch mal wieder ein Problem bei The Witcher (könnte auch ein Bug sein), hänge in der Salamanderhöhle fest. Nachdem ich den Professor ins Jenseits befördert habe (bzw er durch die Kikimorenkönigin getötet wird) und anschliessend den Kikimoren nebst Königin den Garaus gemacht habe, kommt ja quasi die Höhle zum Einsturz und soll einen Fluchtweg freigeben.
Dieses geschieht auch, nur leider liegen vor dem Fluchtweg Trümmer (Holzbalken) der Höhlenkonstruktion.
Geralt weigert sich nun standhaft an diesen Trümmern vorbeizugehen, obwohl die Lücke selbst für einen Sumoringer reichen würde.
Habe schon dauernd auf die verbliebenden Stützbalken mit Magie eingewirkt, die Höhle erzittert zwar noch, aber die Trümmer bewegen sich nicht.
Bug oder habe ich irgendwas wichtiges übersehen ? 


edit: Habe mich gerade durch das Witcher Forum gewühlt, ist wohl ein Bug....wenn man sich quasi noch VOR der letzten Holzkonstuktion befindet und diese einstürzt, heisst es GAME OVER.
Man kommt dort nicht mehr weg.


----------



## babajager (20. November 2007)

*Hilfe Quest-Bug:*

Akt 1:
Ich sollte für Mikul (den Typ aus der Stadtwache) Ghule in der Grotte töten, habe dort die Leiche einer Frau gefunden und neben ihr eine Flasche. Die Ghule habe uch alle erledigt bis auf die hinter den Felsen wo ich nicht ran komme. Leider ist die Quest immer noch aktiv und wenn ich Mikul anspreche gibt es keine Gesprächsoption in der ich ihn auf die Quest weiter ansprechen kann.

Habe bis jetzt alle Neben und Hauptquests soweit gelöst.

Was habe ich vergessen habe ich was übersehen?

mfg


----------



## Andy19 (21. November 2007)

*Mikul - Ghul Quest*



			
				babajager am 20.11.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Akt 1:
> Ich sollte für Mikul (den Typ aus der Stadtwache) Ghule in der Grotte töten, habe dort die Leiche einer Frau gefunden und neben ihr eine Flasche. Die Ghule habe uch alle erledigt bis auf die hinter den Felsen wo ich nicht ran komme. Leider ist die Quest immer noch aktiv und wenn ich Mikul anspreche gibt es keine Gesprächsoption in der ich ihn auf die Quest weiter ansprechen kann.
> 
> Habe bis jetzt alle Neben und Hauptquests soweit gelöst.
> ...


Normalerweise solltest nachdem du die Giftflasche eingesammelt hast und alle Ghule im zugänglichen Bereich getötet die Meldung für den erfolgreichen Abschluss der Quest erhalten. (alter Spielstand?) Bei mir wurde der unzugängliche Höhlenbereich erst frei nachdem ich diesen blöden Köter getötet hatte.  



Spoiler



Dort findest du einen Oberghul. Seinen Kopf kannst du dann, als Trophäe dem Jägermeister geben.


----------



## ComanderR (23. November 2007)

onno55 am 28.10.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ,ist jemand der the witcher spielt zufällig schon beim sammeln der steine um den turm zu öffnen wenn ja dann helft bitte..ich habe jezt 8 steine ..fehlen tut mir der stein aus der statur im sumpf was muss ich da bitte opfern damit das teil den stein ausspuckt ...und wo ist der 10. Giebt es einen stein in den kloaken ? ..oder muss ich auf den friedhof ..denn bekomme ich nämlich nicht auf wäre schön wenn sich mal jemand zeit nimmt und mir weiter hilft.



musst mal auf diesen link gehen

http://gameswelt.de/artikel/?id=2912&page=40

da steht alles genau!
Sollte der Link nicht funzen, weshalb auch immer:

    1 Die Chocc'mah-Sephira erhaltet ihr von Kalkstein selbst.
    2 Den Maal'kad-Stein solltet ihr dem Kadaver der Gorgo in der Kloake entnommen haben.
    3-5 Sprecht im Krankenhaus mit der Novizin und opfert dem Melitele-Altar Trauben. Daraufhin schenkt euch die Göttin die drei Sephirot-Steine Veen'ah, Gev'rath und Oth.
    6 Den Tipperath-Stein verkauft euch Leuvaarden am Deich für 500 Orens.
    7 Von Vaska im Sumpf von Wyzima erhaltet ihr die Kezath-Sephira als Belohnung, wenn ihr die Quest "Tongruben" für sie erledigt.
    8 An den Neh'tza-Stein gelangt ihr, wenn ihr die Quest "Der Bewahrer" erledigt. (Golem erwäcken mit einem Blitzableiter)
    9 Die Yesath-Sephira findet ihr in der Höhle im Süden des Sumpfes im Sarkophag.
    10 Den Keth'aar-Stein (derjenige, den ihr laut Glossar "zufällig" bekommt) erhaltet ihr von "Raimund" gegen Ende der Quest "Wyzima vertraulich".

so hoffe mal allen ist geholfen

MfG 
der Problemlöser ^^


----------



## annon11 (23. November 2007)

Wie kann man Runen in Waffen einbauen lassen?
Beim Schmied finde ich nur die Option neue Waffen zu schmieden.


----------



## Andy19 (23. November 2007)

annon11 am 23.11.2007 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann man Runen in Waffen einbauen lassen?
> Beim Schmied finde ich nur die Option neue Waffen zu schmieden.


Runen sind für Silberschwerter. Sobald du 3 Runen hast kannst du dir das verbesserte Silberschwert bei einem Schmied kaufen (austauschen). Bei den Erzen für die Stahlschwerter ist es so, dass 3 gleiche Erze einen Zusatzbonus geben. Ich hab aber bisher nicht 3 gleiche Runen gefunden.


----------



## gybtsn (2. Dezember 2007)

Hoi, muss ich für raimund bocksfleisch töten um weiter zu kommen. denn ich habe schon herausgefunden, dass bocksfleisch eigentl. unschuldig ist, also warum sollte ich ihn dann noch töten. ein kleiner tipp wäre noch nett wie ich an weitere beweise kommen kann? letzte frage muss ich klakstein beschuldigen, wenn man meint er  sei der mörder?

thx schon mal im voraus


----------



## shimmyrot (2. Dezember 2007)

gybtsn am 02.12.2007 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi, muss ich für raimund bocksfleisch töten um weiter zu kommen. denn ich habe schon herausgefunden, dass bocksfleisch eigentl. unschuldig ist, also warum sollte ich ihn dann noch töten. ein kleiner tipp wäre noch nett wie ich an weitere beweise kommen kann? letzte frage muss ich klakstein beschuldigen, wenn man meint er  sei der mörder?
> 
> thx schon mal im voraus


Hast du die Autopsie schon gemacht? Da sollte sich einiges klären. 
Es gibt drei mögliche Täter, alle kann man beschuldigen und auch so den zweiten Akt beenden.

Falls du wirklich keine Beweise mehr findest und nicht mehr weiter kommst 



Spoiler



geh mal auf den Friedhof in die Gruft


----------



## gybtsn (3. Dezember 2007)

die autopsie hab ich schon gemacht und kalkstein als mörfer identifiziert, auf den friedhof komme ich nicht, da ich erst beweisen muss, dass thaler unschuldig ist um die nötige erlaubnis zu bekommen. von vincent bekomme ich keine mehr , da ich ihn schon mal beschuldigt habe. um weiter zu kommen kann ich anscheinend nur bocksfleisch töten !?!!


----------



## shimmyrot (3. Dezember 2007)

gybtsn am 03.12.2007 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> kalkstein als mörfer identifiziert


Na dann   

Joa scheint als gäbe es nur noch diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Sephriroth (9. Dezember 2007)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie ich rohes Fleisch beschaffen kann?


----------



## Shandras (10. Dezember 2007)

Friedhof & Schulden des Totengräbers...

Wie komme ich an diesen nervigen Pass für den Friedhof?
Der Hauptmann der Wache lässt sich (nach der Autopsie) nicht mehr auf das Thema ansprechen und Thaler hat die Option nicht zur Auswahl. Er möchte ja erst, dass ich seine Unschuld beweise.
Habe Shani nach dem Fest auch soweit gebracht, dass sie sagt, was da abgelaufen ist, aber die einzig neue Option bei Thaler ist, dass man darüber bescheid weiss.
Und wenn ich die auswähle, schmeisst er mich raus.

Wie komme ich da jetzt weiter?


----------



## gybtsn (11. Dezember 2007)

Shandras am 10.12.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Friedhof & Schulden des Totengräbers...
> 
> Wie komme ich an diesen nervigen Pass für den Friedhof?
> Der Hauptmann der Wache lässt sich (nach der Autopsie) nicht mehr auf das Thema ansprechen und Thaler hat die Option nicht zur Auswahl. Er möchte ja erst, dass ich seine Unschuld beweise.
> ...



Hallo ich hatte das gleiche Problem, ich weis leider nicht mehr genau wie ich es gelöst habe. aber rede noch mal mit dem wächter im kerker (jethro oder so ähnlich) der gibt dir nen tipp wegen dem händler am deich (leuvarden?) vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. ich konnte bei thaler alleine durch dialoge beweisen, dass er unschuldig ist. 

vielleicht hilft dir das jetzt ein wenig weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2008)

*Hungrige Elfen am Seeufer*

Weiß jemand, ob man für die Elfen am Seeufer, wenn man die "füttert", mehr bekommt als nur 2-3 neue Plfanzen-Infos? Zb Wenn man ALLEN fleisch gebracht hat oder so? ne offizielle quest gibt es ja nicht außer "5 laib brot".


----------



## KONNAITN (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hungrige Elfen am Seeufer*



			
				Herbboy am 28.01.2008 23:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand, ob man für die Elfen am Seeufer, wenn man die "füttert", mehr bekommt als nur 2-3 neue Plfanzen-Infos? Zb Wenn man ALLEN fleisch gebracht hat oder so? ne offizielle quest gibt es ja nicht außer "5 laib brot".


Nein, ich glaube nicht dass da noch mehr dabei rausspringt. Abgesehen davon dass eine Elfin seeehr dankbar dafür ist, aber das wirst du vermutlich schon festgestellt haben.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hungrige Elfen am Seeufer*



			
				KONNAITN am 29.01.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 28.01.2008 23:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja, für die hatte ich extra ne tube flüssigschokolade mitgebarcht... 


manche quests sind etwas zu vage beschrieben - zB "rüstung" => "ich muss in der gruft.. suchen..." => nachdem ich dann keinen bock mehr hatte erfuhr ich über eine kompettlösung, dass eine gruft gemeint ist, die man erst einen akt später überhaupt betreten können wird...  da hätte lieber stehen sollen "ich muss eine gruft finden - sie soll sich in der nähe von XY befinden..." oder so...


----------



## Fight_Angel (25. Januar 2009)

Ich bin ganz am Anfang in Wyzima und hab 2 Fragen:
1. Kann man die Bücher die man finden bzw. kaufen kann auch irgendwo wieder verkaufen?
2. Wo finde ich das Buch des Schreckens Band I für Ghule?


----------



## Goddess (26. Januar 2009)

Fight_Angel am 25.01.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin ganz am Anfang in Wyzima und hab 2 Fragen:
> 1. Kann man die Bücher die man finden bzw. kaufen kann auch irgendwo wieder verkaufen?


Ja, du kannst Bücher weiter verkaufen, wenn du sie gelesen hast. Allerdings sind die Bücher den Händlern nicht mehr allzuviel Wert. Wenn du also bei einem Händler ein Buch kaufst, kannst du es lesen, und es ihm sofort wieder verkaufen. Damit sparst du dir Platz in deinem, doch recht knappen, Inventar. 


> 2. Wo finde ich das Buch des Schreckens Band I für Ghule?


Im Gasthaus, wo du es entweder beim Wett trinken gewinnen, oder beim Antiquaritenhändler käuflich erwerben kannst.


----------



## Fight_Angel (2. Februar 2009)

Danke. Jetzt hab ich ein neues Problem. Ich kann keine Tränke herstellen, obwohl ich die nötigen Zutaten besitze. Da steht "Sie benötigen bessere Grundstoffe". Wie zum Teufel kann ich dass beheben?


----------



## Goddess (2. Februar 2009)

Fight_Angel am 02.02.2009 07:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Jetzt hab ich ein neues Problem. Ich kann keine Tränke herstellen, obwohl ich die nötigen Zutaten besitze. Da steht "Sie benötigen bessere Grundstoffe". Wie zum Teufel kann ich dass beheben?


Mit besseren Grundstoffen ist gemeint, das du hochprozentigen Alkohol brauchst. Davon gibt es drei Grundtypen, starken Alkohol, hochwertigen Alkohol und qualitativ hochwertigen Alkohol. Mit diesen drei Typen kannst du Tränke mit 3, 4 und 5 Zutaten mischen. Ich hoffe, dass dir das als Erklärung genügt.


----------



## SuicideVampire (2. Februar 2009)

Goddess am 02.02.2009 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Fight_Angel am 02.02.2009 07:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wenn alles nichts hilft, kann man immer noch minderwertigen Alk zu Weißer Möve veredeln. Das geht sogar mit dem 20 Gold-Billigwodka.


----------



## bumi (20. September 2009)

So. Man möge mir verzeihen dass ich einen etwas älteren Thread hochziehe, aber aktuell spiele ich endlich mal The Witcher weiter und stehe nun vor einem kleinen Problem:
 ich habe soeben für den Detektiv Bocksfleisch und seine Bande getötet, sollte aber für eine andere Quest noch für jemanden 3 Salamandra Marken auftreiben. Diese Quest würde ich gerne abschliessen, finde nun jedoch nachts keine Banditen mehr.
 Hat das etwas mit dem Tod von Bocksfleisch zu tun und wenn ja - wie komm ich denn nun an diese Abzeichen ran?


----------

